

Ask HN: Is this site selling Windows products very cheap from China legit? - sygeek

This is the site's URL, http://huigoo.com.cn<p>They say it is because of the high piracy rates in China that softwares are sold cheap and thus they are selling it online. They only give away product keys and ask an extra $30 for shipping. It mentions that they will provide the COA image as well.<p>The only payment method is paypal as well. Plus, their prices Windows's official prices from China.<p>Can anyone tell me if the is legit or not?
======
rick888
I wouldn't want to find out.

If customs seizes your stuff, you could get in trouble with the law or lose
money.

